# Therapy at a Free Clinic?



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't have health insurance and my parents won't help me pay for therapy. Has anyone here tried going to a free clinic or something similar? Anyone go to therapy without health insurance? 

I feel like I shouldn't go to a free clinic because I'm not "sick enough" or something. I think of free clinics as being for people who are in the most dire situations, like suicidal. I think I'd be making a big fuss over something not important. 

I'd wait til I got a job with health benefits, but I can't seem to find a job and I wonder if I'd have more luck if I wasn't so nervous in the interviews. But to be less nervous I'd need to get therapy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Go now! Because when you are sick enough you might be totally out of it. I waited...and waited...and waited and I got to the point where I was scary to be around. The people at the free clinic really helped me stabilize. I'm still scary to be around but that's because I'm using fake deodorant now.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> Go now! Because when you are sick enough you might be totally out of it. I waited...and waited...and waited and I got to the point where I was scary to be around. The people at the free clinic really helped me stabilize. I'm still scary to be around but that's because I'm using fake deodorant now.


What is fake deodorant?


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

how do you find a good free clinic? anyone know of one in nj?


----------

